# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met OPZ Geel

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
OPZ Geel
Dokter Sanodreef 4 
Geel

Bezoek de website van OPZ Geel


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met OPZ Geel.*

----------


## Debbie32

Nooit meer ! geen controle s'nachts

----------

